
A D3 visualization of drone strikes in Pakistan since 2004 - merah
http://drones.pitchinteractive.com/index.html
======
ramblerman
Interesting, especially cause the final graph goes somewhat against the point
(I think) they are trying to make.

It seems the last 2 years have shown a drastic decrease in civilian and
children casualties.

